# Tecumseh 6.0 John Deere tiller



## fxalbuquerque1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

I bought a John Deere walk behind tiller with a Tecumseh engine that does not start. I want to change the point and could use some information or suggestions. Does anyone have a manual in pdf format?

Thanks,

Xavier


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are links to service manuals for most Tecumseh engines in the Sticky post thread in the 4-cycle section.


----------



## fxalbuquerque1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help the manual should let me stumble through it. I have the part and hope to get the tiller running soon.


----------

